# Miami / Ft Lauderdale Area - not Key West



## rad.travel.dad (Oct 24, 2020)

Looking for a property in Key West for a partial week. Preferably one of the Hyatt properties but open to other properties of similar quality in the area (Marriott, Hilton, etc). Feel free to DM me if you have something, thanks!


----------



## 1sue01 (Oct 27, 2020)

What dates & size


----------



## Illinois Traveler (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking for a two bedroom rental in Miami with a pool and close to the beach partial week, January 21-25.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 9, 2021)

Illinois Traveler you should post this as a separate request under your details. Otherwise folks won’t possibly get back to you after they read the first post from 10/24.


----------

